# Bella Donna ;)



## Bella Donna (19 März 2007)

Hi ihr!

Hab' gerade hergefunden und finde dass das Forum vielversprechend aussieht  Mein Name ist Vany und ich bin 23 Jahre alt...liebe Celebs und das Erstellen von Grafiken  Werde später auch mal den Link zu meinem Grafik Forum posten wenn ihr mögt 

Also, ich hoffe hier viele nette Leute kenennzulernen und Spass zu haben! Hihi...

Habt einen schönen Tag und take care!


----------



## Muli (19 März 2007)

So wie das ausieht bekommt hier die weibliche Fraktion ein wenig Verstärkung!
Klingt super!

Deinen Link kannst du mit meiner Genehmigung mal im Off-Topic posten 

Dann schau dich hier mal in Ruhe um und ich heisse dich herzlichst Willkommen bei uns!


Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## Bella Donna (19 März 2007)

Ok...vielen Dank für deine Genehmigung! 

Und danke für das Willkommen natürlich hehe...


----------



## AMUN (19 März 2007)

Hallo Vany,

auch von mir ein willkommen an Board… viel spaß wünsche ich dir bei uns  


Grüße
Meister


----------



## Bella Donna (19 März 2007)

Vielen Dank Meister!


----------



## Spezi30 (19 März 2007)

vany? - nochn Mädel? ;-)

na egal, was immer du auch bist, wer immer du auch bist, wo immer du herkommst - viel Spaß´hier, und das posten nicht vergessen vor lauter Begeisterung


----------



## rise (19 März 2007)

Hi Bella Donna....Welcome

Frauen sind immer gut....der male-Celeb Bereich braucht Verstärkung!

Hab Spass hier und lass di net ärgern!:thumbup:


----------



## Bella Donna (21 März 2007)

Dankeschön...

Ähm...ich habe auch noch ein eigenes Forum über Spielerfrauen und Fussballer...darf ich den Link vielleicht auch hier reinstellen? *Büdde*

Und dann gibt's auch noch ein sehr cooles Backstreet Boys Forum...

Und ein Celebrity Forum allerdings auf englisch...

*Räusper* Ganz schön viel gelle?!


----------

